# va state shoot at augusta archers



## jwbagm (Dec 12, 2004)

sounded exciting for sure to bad i dont get along with shooting dots too well
havent seen the thread so cant help there


----------



## va-archer (Mar 5, 2010)

i posted the one about the vba state indoor but i canr find it either. im guessin archery talk deleted it


----------



## hoytgirl00 (Jan 23, 2008)

*augusta shoot*

send gobblemg a pm and ask him.he will know about it.


----------



## johnnyj (Mar 6, 2010)

hoytgirl00 said:


> send gobblemg a pm and ask him.he will know about it.


i was there and seen all the crap and it was crazy but someone else was there and started another thread. its was crazy and its over so im going to move on i just posted on the other persons thread and i have vented.
i feel so much better lol

hope to meet some local shooters and learn alot from you all
happy shooting


----------

